# General > Application Testing >  VB6.0 - Archiver

## Nightwalker83

Hi,

I someone to test an application I made because I have not been able to reproduce the problem on of the users of my application is experiencing.

The program copies the contains of the cd/dvd to a directory under the name of the cd/dvd and if the folders or files already exist it appends a number to the name.




> Ok I just looked at and I'm confused already. When I ran it all it wanted me to do was select a folder, but didn't say if it was the source or destination. So I just selected a folder on my HDD. Then it asked again and what's where I got confused.


Using the newest version I've sent you could you please repeat exactly what you were doing and write the steps in a post in this thread. Also, I have created a setup package using the last version I sent you to make sure you have all the files needed to use the program without errors.

I tested both the executable and the setup on my Windows 7 laptop and I'm unable to reproduce the error. That is I can not reproduce the error either via the IDE or using the compiled application.

I have scanned the zip with AVG and no viruses were found.

Thanks,

Nightwalker

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have added a description of what the program does and also a picture of the program.

----------


## Siddharth Rout

Nightwalker83: I have removed the link to your attachment as it contained an Exe. If you want us to test something for you (which we will gladly do  :Smilie:  ), please zip and attach the source code only. 

Thank you for your co-operation  :Smilie:

----------


## Nightwalker83

I have uploaded the zip to the first post.

----------

